# Moved on! Too soon?



## Here'sHoping (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay I put my story out here in January when WW left to find herself, moved out in Jan 2013..(OM EA PA since Jun 2012)...Since then I have done everything under the sun to get her back. 

I have bought books joined forums and talked to friends and family. I have sent love letters. Tried to recreate our early years by leaving messages on her car window with dry erase markers. begged, pleaded. Then transitioned to ignore 180 and set her free.

My focus for the last 3 months was to get her back at any and all costs. However my last attempt to seduce her into coming home failed 12 Mar. I have began to get over her. It started out as me believing that she was never coming home. To now, I do not want her to come home...

I Feel like the hell she has put me through for almost a year now is unforgiveable. I'm am tired of her rejection and her Wayward ways. I dont have proof but I believe OM moved out here and WW sees him as often as she can.

I am ready to press forward with D and I dont feel bad about it. I have tried to find another story where somebody put the 180 into action for their SO but found it play in to themselves. Am I in the right place? I am really happy to be here but it is a little suprising to me considering how dark my last few months have been.

Thanks,
-HH


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Grats on moving on, must have been tough!! I have to think it will get better day by day even. Its all your gain and her loss.

Hope to heck you can now find a wonderful person that WANTS to spend their life with you.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Do yourself a favour... get counselling. It can really be a boost in a sea of sadness.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> Do yourself a favour... get counselling. It can really be a boost in a sea of sadness.



:iagree:


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I went a found a local place that is geared to income. If you have benefits then it might be covered. Check with your HR manager at work.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

HH,

Not a lot of folks here will realize it but it looks like the majority of us start the 180 for R and end up with the D but moving forward ready to take on the world.

I am on my way there. Wanted R so badly I would have sold my soul to the devil. Not anymore, I am 6'2", with a full head of hair, whitened teeth and an improving personality. Sorry to be an egomaniac but I look great, feel great and looking forward to the future with a beautiful girlfriend. In less than 6 months, FYI.

Quite the turn of events. You can sense it from so many stories here, most of us will not get the R but we will be better than OK on the other end, we will thrive and it is because of the 180.

It's all good friend, all good,
Stretch


----------



## Hanging on for hope (Mar 18, 2013)

I feel the exact same way now, except I went much quicker. My ex left the begining of march. I tried for a week to get her to come back but she had a date with a new guy scheduled the day she left and was hanging out with him that whole week. I told her that if she wants to continue to date somebody while we're married then we are getting divorced. We go into mediation on monday. I have been reading and doing the 180 and now I don't even want to reconcile. I don't like that person. She hasn't changed one bit. I've already met some new people. This while experience just made me realize that there's no point in sulking and being miserable for a certain period of time while the person you want is long gone. I got right back out there. I am seeing a therapist too and she is very surprised by my positive attitude about everything. It can be done.


----------

